# Neezer's, fire, and gang violence...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

...or how The forum slips into your subconscious, 

Last night I had a dream... it actually turned into an anxiety dream but because many of you and topics of threads were in it...I had to share.

It started out in a beautiful house. I was in the kitchen on the floor with Natalie and a litter of puppies (I have never met Natalie) Kimberly was cooking. DH was upstairs in our bedroom and this was sort of like a communal living space of some sort of sprawling hotel and we were all there. When I went to go seek out DH to look at the puppies I noticed that part of this house was also being used by very elite business people for meeting...but what I really noticed was the beautiful maple floors (remember the thread.) Also on the way to the find DH... There was this strange craft room, and and Ann and Carole (never met either of them either) were working on making something not sure what... perhaps a quilt square? Anyways that was how my dream began... after that there were no more forum people or puppies...

Anyone else have forum people show up in your dreams?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That's a very impressive dream maker you have in your head, Missy! I enjoyed reading about it, and wanted more details about Kimberly, Natalie, Ann and Carole! Ha!

Nope, can't say I've ever dreamed about members, but I _daydream_ about meeting lots of you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeze Missy no wonder you're having dreams about this place. 10000 posts might have a bearing. By the way sorry I missed your milestone. Congratulations yaker. Sweet dreams. Maybe your next one will be be getting another neezer. I had a dream that Molly and Tucker got married. LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oooohhh, I missed it, too! "Missy Yaks-a-lot"... isn't that what they called you a couple years ago? :biggrin1:

Yep, that probably explains it...

Congrats!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound: That's so funny! I haven't had a dream about dogs yet, I'm surprised since they take up so much of my time.

Maybe we should have a Havanese Commune!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, I have...I think I posted it on FB awhile back. I can't remember the details, but I think I remember Marj and Carolina being in it? Weird what our brains harness and process and spit back out at us while we're sleeping, huh?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG. How did I miss 10,000? vewwy scawwy!!! Maybe that is why I dreamed it. As someone pointed out once though my large post count can be mostly credited to writing IWAP!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Yes, I bet there is a pretty decent percentage of your post count being devoted to IWAP! Ha ha! Congratulations! You're going to pass me quickly.

So, you must have logged into FB yesterday and saw that I was going to my cooking class and then the Farmer's Market. What did I cook for you?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*WOW Missy, 10,000!!! Congratulations (I think?) * You'll be passing Kimberly up soon. I don't remember the details but I've had dreams that involved forum members - like your my dreams, mine get very detailed and complicated (and frequently involve very large houses or buildings).


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Missy,

Congras on the 10,000 post. Way to go. I have a long way to go before I get there. And I do dream about dogs-

I have dreams where there is a huge mill bust in MO and all the havanese come to my house to be sent on to their foster homes. And it's like a lot of dogs. I usually wake up in a cold sweat and go get a glass of choc milk to settle me stomach.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're having our backyard redone and I'm so paranoid about our gates. Last night I dreamed that my daughter let the dogs out without checking the gates and they were open and all 5 dogs ran out the side gate into the street. For some reason I was out there and they all ran right to me but I was so mad at my daughter!!! 
Thank God it was a dream!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

haha Missy! that is so funny, I'm honored (or should I say totally creeped out) that I was in your dream but we've never met!

ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Natalie, I was kind of freaked out too that I had such an intense dream involving HF peeps. It must have been the subconscious stress of nearing 10,000 posts that gave me this nightmare. But don't get too creeped out, actually it was the other Natalie on here that I have also never met.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> ound: That's so funny! I haven't had a dream about dogs yet, I'm surprised since they take up so much of my time.
> 
> Maybe we should have a Havanese Commune!


Great idea, Ann! But who would be in charge of poop pickup?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Since we would be a commune we would all do it together, happily singing Kumbaya!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Missy said:


> Natalie, I was kind of freaked out too that I had such an intense dream involving HF peeps. It must have been the subconscious stress of nearing 10,000 posts that gave me this nightmare. But don't get too creeped out, actually it was the other Natalie on here that I have also never met.


Oh LOL! I didn't know that there is another Natalie on the forum!


----------

